# Press Release - DISH Bundles TV Service with ViaSat's High-Speed Satellite Broadband



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*DISH Bundles TV Service with ViaSat's Next-Generation High-Speed Satellite Broadband *​ 
*LAS VEGAS - Jan. 9, 2012 - [NASDAQ: DISH] - *DISH Network L.L.C. and ViaSat Inc. (NASDAQ: VSAT) today announced the availability of next-generation satellite broadband service bundled with DISH's popular satellite television service. In February, DISH will launch its advanced satellite broadband packages with up to 12 Mbps download and 3 Mbps upload speeds bundled with a variety of DISH TV programming packages.

The DISH broadband bundle includes:
· Bundles starting at $79.98 per month
· Up to12 Mbps download speeds
· 24/7 telephone tech support at no additional charge
· Installation starting at $99

DISH's bundled video and broadband products offer consumers speed, value and excellent customer service with a single bill and one installation. The new bundled offer is a great alternative for the millions of American consumers, mostly rural, with limited broadband options. 

"This is one more example of DISH meeting the needs of consumers," said DISH CEO Joe Clayton. "The market potential for this new Internet service is substantial given the nearly eight million to 10 million mostly rural American households that are unserved and millions more left with slower broadband alternatives."

ViaSat will provide the satellite delivery services enhanced by DISH billing, installation, customer service and merchandising. 

For more information, visit www.dishnetwork.com/internet. Logos for DISH and ViaSat are available at http://press.dishnetwork.com/Press-Center/Photo-Library.

# # #​​*About DISH Network
*DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), through its subsidiary DISH Network L.L.C., provides approximately 13.945 million satellite TV customers, as of Sept. 30, 2011, with high quality programming and technology with the most choices at the best value, including HD Free for Life. Subscribers enjoy the largest high definition line-up with more than 200 national HD channels, the most international channels, and award-winning HD and DVR technology. DISH Network's subsidiary, Blockbuster L.L.C., delivers family entertainment to millions of customers around the world. DISH Network Corporation is a Fortune 200 company. Visit www.dish.com. 

*About ViaSat*
ViaSat delivers fast, secure communications, Internet, and remote network access to fixed sites or on-the-move. The company provides networking products and managed network services for enterprise IP applications; is a key supplier of network-centric military communications and encryption technologies and products to the U.S. and allied governments; is the primary technology partner for gateway and customer-premises equipment for consumer and mobile satellite broadband services; and offers high-speed Ka-band satellite broadband services. Based in Carlsbad, Calif., ViaSat has established a number of worldwide locations for customer service, network operations, and technology development.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Now, ... Viasat just acquired Wild Blue. In 2011, Hughes Communications including Hughesnet was acquired by EchoStar in a deal valued at US$1.3 billion. Why would Dish be doing a package deal with a competitor of an Echostar subsidiary? Guess in my old age I'm confused....


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

so a person would be able to get the internet withe their tv package using satellite? I ask because my brother has dish but no internet service.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Cap 7.5 gig a month- or use all you like and pay overage $$$$- This service when launched will be greatly improved as compared to what is offered (speed wise) .

For those that have No High speed service this will be a boast, but most consumers do not know how much bandwidth they use and it will be a real goldmine for the bussiness model.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

If it's WildBlue or a variation, forget it. If it's a business grade service, it might be interesting.

But I don't get the Hughes thing either.

And I don't see how they can fix the latency issues.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

celticpride said:


> so a person would be able to get the internet withe their tv package using satellite? I ask because my brother has dish but no internet service.


That's the idea. They aren't cheap, but they are faster than dialup. There's always a latency problem, meaning when you click on a link there's a delay as data streams via satellite.

I'm not sure what folks at home are going to get out of "ViaSat's Next-Generation High-Speed Satellite Broadband" but it actually may be an improvement.

Right now when I put my zip code into the Dish web page it just takes me to another web page where I put my address in and end up with this:








But that may change.

One can always go directly to the Wildblue or HughesNet web sites. We have a local dealer-installer for each.

I have a friend who used HughesNet for years because no alternative was available at his place in the Sierras. While he occasionally grumbled about latency times, his big problem was snow on the dish. But he finally got DSL in his area.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Suffered through a couple years of HughesNet. Mostly better than dial-up but accessing secure sites, shopping for instance, was painful. Downloading files and regular surfing wasn't too bad.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Now, ... Viasat just acquired Wild Blue. In 2011, Hughes Communications including Hughesnet was acquired by EchoStar in a deal valued at US$1.3 billion. Why would Dish be doing a package deal with a competitor of an Echostar subsidiary? *Guess in my old age I'm confused....*


Color me  also. This just after I received a letter I was let to believe from DISH but was actually from Charter trying to get DISH customers to receive Charter's broadband and phone service (selling their customer mailing list).


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Cap 7.5 gig a month- or use all you like and pay overage $$$$- This service when launched will be greatly improved as compared to what is offered (speed wise) .
> 
> For those that have No High speed service this will be a boast, but most consumers do not know how much bandwidth they use and it will be a real goldmine for the bussiness model.


Yeah, I average 90 to 110 gigs per month


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Today from ViaSat:


> Announcing Exede(SM) by ViaSat 12 Mbps High-Speed Broadband Service for $50
> 
> 2012-01-10 - _Unprecedented satellite broadband speed and user experience to begin rollout in U.S. January 16_
> 
> ...


The link doesn't indicate any connection with Dish yet and Dish doesn't seem to show this option in its web site. And I don't know what the "ground system" means.

EDIT: Discovered they have a PDF data sheet on their "Surfbeam 2".

Also the ViaSat-1 satellite is apparently is at 115° W, between 110° and 119°.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't see anything about latency and I'm not wild about the BW caps. You won't do much streaming with that.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I don't see anything about latency and I'm not wild about the BW caps. You won't do much streaming with that.


Latency will always be a problem for satellite internet. It's still a long ways to that satellite and back.

In the last calendar quarter we used 21 GB in October, 18 GB in November, and 19 GB in December. We don't stream much obviously, and Comcast's limit is 250 GB for $59.95 for a supposed download speed of 15 Mbps (frequently it tests faster, sometimes it tests slower). Given where I live, I feel incredibly lucky to have this as AT&T basically abandoned most of its rural land line customers (at least in Northern California) by not offering DSL.

For my usage the Exede package would cost $70 a month more. But, if my only options were dial-up or satellite, Exede would be looking pretty good if they can deliver. And if Dish has some bundle arrangement, it might even look better.

There are trade-offs when you choose to live in rural areas. And that is particularly true for people choosing to live "off-the-grid" as many do in our region. As I look at it, that $49.99 option looks pretty good for such households. If they can deliver, of course.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

If I was stuck with either dial-up or satellite, I would choose Hughesnet. While it is slower than these new WB plans, it does have a FAP-free period very late at night (or very early in the morning). With a download scheduler, you can dl/ul over 100gb of data per month. I've been to forums where people download On Demand movies to their 722K during this period and watch them later. With WB you could do this at any time or even stream directly. But you'll go over the caps in no time and then pay very expensive overages.

I feel sorry for rural internet users. Not many worthwhile choices. I guess that's the price you pay to live where you want.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

They are going to try and keep the latency dowm to about 600 if possible. They are also planning on being able to serve approximately (1) million customers. The are going to bring it in phases. With the west of the mississippi river being last. They are hoping to upgrade the Wild Blue service
and fix some of Wild Blues problems. They have invested 400 million so far on this project. That includes the new Sat cost. Wild Blue will be servicing the west to start with except for certain parts of California.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

On another note. They are going to do the high population areas first. Big cities and such. They want it to make money and compete with DSL.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

MCHuf said:


> If I was stuck with either dial-up or satellite, I would choose Hughesnet. While it is slower than these new WB plans, it does have a FAP-free period very late at night (or very early in the morning). With a download scheduler, you can dl/ul over 100gb of data per month.


Same with Starband. I did all my updates and bigger file downloads overnight.

Once I found out I had another option, I jumped at it, otherwise I'd still be with them. Really never had many problems there.



Dave said:


> On another note. They are going to do the high population areas first. Big cities and such. They want it to make money and compete with DSL.


Should be the other way around and get some of the Rural Broadband Initiative incentives. Of course this county has some areas with more people/houses than my area, but are too far from the DSLAM. I don't know if they'll ever get DSL until fiber gets run down the main roads.


----------



## tmanmi (Mar 25, 2005)

I got an offer in the mail today that says it is from Dish, has Dish logo and Englewood PO box on it. It says "Government subsidized, High-Speed Internet from DISH/HughesNet".

It goes on to say $39.95 a month, no commitment, no activation fees, no month equipment lease fees, includes free standard installation, free 24/7 tech support and you can lock in the price for 5 years. Funny how there is nothing on Dish's or HughesNet's sites about this offer The phone number is 888-825-2581, is this even a Dish phone number?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

tmanmi said:


> I got an offer in the mail today that says it is from Dish, has Dish logo and Englewood PO box on it. It says "Government subsidized, High-Speed Internet from DISH/HughesNet"... ...Funny how there is nothing on Dish's or HughesNet's sites about this offer The phone number is 888-825-2581, is this even a Dish phone number?


The number you included here doesn't appear to be associated with DISH directly. If the information I found can be trusted, the number appears to belong to "Ciernia & Associates Inc Television Producers & Media Productions" in Arizona.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> *DISH Bundles TV Service with ViaSat's Next-Generation High-Speed Satellite Broadband *​
> *LAS VEGAS - Jan. 9, 2012 - [NASDAQ: DISH] - *DISH Network L.L.C. and ViaSat Inc. (NASDAQ: VSAT) today announced the availability of next-generation satellite broadband service bundled with DISH's popular satellite television service. In February, DISH will launch its advanced satellite broadband packages with up to 12 Mbps download and 3 Mbps upload speeds bundled with a variety of DISH TV programming packages.
> 
> The DISH broadband bundle includes:
> ...


It's sounds like the same thing.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Today from ViaSat:
> The link doesn't indicate any connection with Dish yet and Dish doesn't seem to show this option in its web site. And I don't know what the "ground system" means.
> 
> EDIT: Discovered they have a PDF data sheet on their "Surfbeam 2".
> ...


That's expensive. I pay AT&T $29.99.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> That's expensive. I pay AT&T $29.99.


Yeah, but AT&T basically abandoned much of rural Northern California serving us with land lines, but no DSL.

Comcast, which I have mostly out of sheer luck because of location as those who live a half mile from our street can't get it, costs me $59.99 but if I were a new customer I could get a deal right now.

AND, Dish's web site is still without info on the ViaSat bundled service as described in the Dish news release.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Exede service begins a phased roll-out on 1/16 with a new regional uplink getting lit up about every other day. The Dish bundle will be available 2/1 with the low-end having a 10GB cap.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> The Exede service begins a phased roll-out on 1/16 with a new regional uplink getting lit up about every other day. The Dish bundle will be available 2/1 with the low-end having a 10GB cap.


Thanks!

I have a friend in this area that I mentioned this to - he's a Dish customer and has access only to dial-up which is frustrating for him since he operates his landscape contracting business out of his home.

I'll pass the 2/1 date on.


----------

